# Pinarello Prince, Colnago EPS or King3



## MERAKMAN

*Pinarello Prince, Colnago EPS, CX1, King3, Idol....*

Simple question from a simpleton : Theoretically, money in your pocket, which would you buy; Pinarello Prince, Colnago EPS, Colnago CX1, De Rosa King3 or De Rosa Idol. For what reasons, to buy one over the other? Thanks..


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Simple question from a simpleton : Theoretically, money in your pocket, which would you buy; Pinarello Prince, Colnago EPS, Colnago CX1, De Rosa King3 or De Rosa Idol. For what reasons, to buy one over the other? Thanks..


If I had to choose between those five it would be EPS. Fortunately De Rosa has another model you didn't mention so I didn't order EPS :idea:


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> If I had to choose between those five it would be EPS. Fortunately De Rosa has another model you didn't mention so I didn't order EPS :idea:


Thanks, oop, I forgot the Neo Pro! So you'd go (you have?) gone for that over all the others? Why Ante? I love the look of Neo, but hows it going to ride compared to EPS?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Thanks, oop, I forgot the Neo Pro! So you'd go (you have?) gone for that over all the others? Why Ante? I love the look of Neo, but hows it going to ride compared to EPS?


Unfortunately test riding of De Rosa (especially in my size - 60) is a mission impossible so I don't have a clue how will it ride 
But these days I don't think you can buy a top frame from premium builder that doesn't ride good. We shall see. Also, I don't have anything to compare it to, all my friends ride 54-56 frames.


----------



## enac

Hey Smokva,

When are you expected to take delivery of your Neo-Pro?


----------



## smokva

enac said:


> Hey Smokva,
> 
> When are you expected to take delivery of your Neo-Pro?


I think it will be here in a few days...I hope


----------



## STARNUT

something to hold you over............ (from IB '08)

I love this color.......










Starnut


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> Unfortunately test riding of De Rosa (especially in my size - 60) is a mission impossible so I don't have a clue how will it ride
> But these days I don't think you can buy a top frame from premium builder that doesn't ride good. We shall see. Also, I don't have anything to compare it to, all my friends ride 54-56 frames.



Agreed, its almost impossible here to test ride top bikes too, which is annoying. I mean your spending close to 3k on a product, you want to see how it feels before buying! Any bike makers out there, you wouldn't buy a car without driving it, so it should be the same with a bike. Some makers do offer test bikes now, but the top Italian frames are hard to get rides on .Thing is they may be losing out on some sales, because if someone has there eye on say for example, a King3 and they cannot ride it, but the shop offers a ride on another top end frame, that may well sway the customer to the bike they actually rode. Ok De Rosa probably sell everthing they've got, year to year which is good, but in the future; who knows if that will stay the same as the Far Eastern and American bikes become better and better...


----------



## smokva

It's all part of the charm 
If I was able to test ride it that would mean bunch of those was made and there would be more of them on the roads which would mean I wouldn't want it. 
Regarding my Neo Pro, owner of LBS said the bike was dispatched from the factory last week, so this week it should be here :blush2:    :thumbsup: 


BTW I did few meters in frot of my house on EPS today, it looks and feels like an robust and solid frame. Owner said it is comfortable too. It wasn't my size and I had it too short to give real judgment, but I think EPS could really be the best carbon frame you can buy at this moment.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> It's all part of the charm
> If I was able to test ride it that would mean bunch of those was made and there would be more of them on the roads which would mean I wouldn't want it.
> Regarding my Neo Pro, owner of LBS said the bike was dispatched from the factory last week, so this week it should be here :blush2:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> BTW I did few meters in frot of my house on EPS today, it looks and feels like an robust and solid frame. Owner said it is comfortable too. It wasn't my size and I had it too short to give real judgment, but I think EPS could really be the best carbon frame you can buy at this moment.


Ante de la Ante

Your not getting cold feet about your Neo Pro are you? Agreed, I don't want to see hundreds of, what is a niche product, about..


----------



## smokva

My precious!:thumbsup:


----------



## smokva

STARNUT said:


> something to hold you over............ (from IB '08)
> 
> I love this color.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starnut


Not my favorite colour to be honest. I don't see De Rosa in anything but red, blue, black and orange...and maybe silver or raw titan. Green or yellow is a big no to me


----------



## r_mutt

Colnago EPS- the best of the new and old schools in one non-sloping package.


----------



## ewitz

Just my $0.02 worth.

I have spent a couple weeks on the Prince and the EPS.

I have both the Time VXRS and Look 585. For the money I really beleive that the 585 is the best bang for the buck carbon frame from a well established euro-road label.


----------



## smokva

Yes, I have a friend that swears by his 585....looks like they hit bingo with that frame.


----------



## MERAKMAN

ewitz said:


> Just my $0.02 worth.
> 
> I have spent a couple weeks on the Prince and the EPS.
> 
> I have both the Time VXRS and Look 585. For the money I really beleive that the 585 is the best bang for the buck carbon frame from a well established euro-road label.



Hi Which did you prefer out of the EPS and the Prince and which had the best performance?


----------

